# s7 mit homeautomation verbinden



## multixy (21 Dezember 2013)

Hallo
ich habe vor eine homeautomation im Haus einzusetzen. Würde aber gerne die Signale von einer s7 steuern,regeln und eine Viso bereithalten. 

Hat jemand Kenntnis welche Steuerung kompatibel ist mit der s7?

Gruss Björn


----------



## Blockmove (21 Dezember 2013)

Ich würd mir das mit S7 nochmal überlegen.

Im Bereich Homeautomation bist du mit Wago, Beckhoff oder Phönix besser bedient.
Besonders wenn du z.B. KNX oder Dali einbinden willst.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## bike (21 Dezember 2013)

multixy schrieb:


> Hallo
> ich habe vor eine homeautomation im Haus einzusetzen. Würde aber gerne die Signale von einer s7 steuern,regeln und eine Viso bereithalten.
> 
> Hat jemand Kenntnis welche Steuerung kompatibel ist mit der s7?
> ...



Hatten wir dieses Thema nicht schon bis zum Erbrechen? 

Das erste und wichtigste:
Hast du eine Ahnung was du willst?
Welche Grundvoraussetzung hast du?
Kennst Du Step7?

Eine Frage wie: Passt ein rotes Auto zu meinen grünen Haaren ist konkreter als deine Frage.
Ist überhaupt eine Frage? 


bike


----------



## Boxy (21 Dezember 2013)

Es gibt doch da ein Gateway Modul, welches ne S7 300 an KNX anbindet ...


----------



## Blockmove (21 Dezember 2013)

Boxy schrieb:


> Es gibt doch da ein Gateway Modul, welches ne S7 300 an KNX anbindet ...



Gibt es ... Dann brauchst du aber entweder eine CP oder eine aktuelle Profinet-CPU.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## UniMog (21 Dezember 2013)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich würd mir das mit S7 nochmal überlegen.
> 
> Im Bereich Homeautomation bist du mit Wago, Beckhoff oder Phönix besser bedient.
> Besonders wenn du z.B. KNX oder Dali einbinden willst.
> ...



Warum Wago, Beckhoff oder Phönix ??? Mehr Möglichkeiten von der Technik her oder weil die zB. besser in eine Unterverteilung passen ???
Ich hab mal vor 10 Jahren einem Kumpel eine S7-200 eingebaut was natürlich jetzt Müll wäre bei den heutigen Steuerungen mit Web-Server usw.
Damals eigentlich nur genommen weil die Kiste in die UV gepasst hat.

Gruß


----------



## kiar (21 Dezember 2013)

Moin,

ich würde ganz auf eine SPS verzichten. Es gibt schon viele Hersteller, die Geräte anbieten, welche dezentral eingesetzt werden können. Außerdem wächst mit der Zeit das Bedürfnis Erweiterungen zu machen, welche mit einer SPS schnell an Ihre Grenzen kommen( nicht von der Software, aber von der Peripherie). Beschäftige Dich mal mit KNX und Dali, da wird Dir schon auffallen, was Du machen "kannst".

Homeautomation = KNX

Raik


----------



## bike (21 Dezember 2013)

kiar schrieb:


> ich würde ganz auf eine SPS verzichten.



Also ohne konkrete Aufgabenstellung solch eine Empfehlung abgeben ist sehr mutig oder dumm? 

Es gibt, so wie in meinem Haus, keine sinnvolle Alternative zu einer PLC. 
Und Perpherie gibt es für PLC nahezu alles was die Technik bis heute bereitstellt.
Daher die Frage von mir an den TE was er machen möchte.


bike


----------



## Blockmove (21 Dezember 2013)

UniMog schrieb:


> Warum Wago, Beckhoff oder Phönix ??? Mehr Möglichkeiten von der Technik her oder weil die zB. besser in eine Unterverteilung passen ???
> Ich hab mal vor 10 Jahren einem Kumpel eine S7-200 eingebaut was natürlich jetzt Müll wäre bei den heutigen Steuerungen mit Web-Server usw.
> Damals eigentlich nur genommen weil die Kiste in die UV gepasst hat.
> 
> Gruß



Eigentlich ganz einfach ... Siemens hat Gebäudetechnik mit SPS verpennt.
Eine ET200S wäre eigentlich genauso gut geeignet, aber direkte KNX- oder Dali-Anbindung ... Fehlanzeige.
Die anderen Hersteller haben dies schlichtweg früher erkannt.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## multixy (25 Dezember 2013)

Frohe WeihnachtenIch habe hier eine s7 liegen sowie ein cp...nur finde ich keine Erweiterung wie zb 433Mhz Adapter oder entsprechende gsd Dateien um Fremdsteuerungen einzubinden.


----------



## UniMog (25 Dezember 2013)

??????.......ähhhhhhhhhh.......ja alles klar 
War das alles unter dem Tannenbaum !? 

Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## multixy (25 Dezember 2013)

UniMog schrieb:


> ??????.......ähhhhhhhhhh.......ja alles klar
> War das alles unter dem Tannenbaum !?
> 
> Frohe Weihnachten



Nein lag nicht unter dem Baum


----------



## Blockmove (25 Dezember 2013)

multixy schrieb:


> Frohe WeihnachtenIch habe hier eine s7 liegen sowie ein cp...nur finde ich keine Erweiterung wie zb 433Mhz Adapter oder entsprechende gsd Dateien um Fremdsteuerungen einzubinden.



Tja ... Wer nicht hören will 
Du musst nach entsprechenden Gateways bzw. Netzwerkkonvertern suchen.
Für 433Mhz kannst z.B. einen http://busware.de/tiki-index.php?page=CUNO verwenden.
Viel Vergnügen beim Programmieren ...

Meine 433Mhz-Teile steuere ich über http://fhem.de/fhem_DE.html.
Wenn du eine Fritzbox hast, dann kannst du fhem evtl. darauf installieren http://www.avm.de/de/Service/Service-Portale/Labor/index.php
Mit fhem kannst du zum einen eine Visu für deine S7 schaffen und zum anderen auch den fhem als Gateway zwischen 433MHz und S7 nutzen.
Aber auch hier gilt:
Viel Vergnügen beim Programmieren ...

Eine weitere Alternative wäre IP-Symcon.
Das System ist deutlich mächtiger aber einfacher zu Programmieren als fhem.
Aber dafür auch kostenpflichtig.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## taucherd (30 Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

ich würd dir Loxone raten. Ist eine Steuerung für Gebäudeautomation mit Webserver und fertigen kostenlosen App. Die Software ist auch kostenlos und damit hast du wirklich alles abgedeckt und fertigte Bausteine. Es besteht auch die Möglickeit Bausteine in Ansi C zu schreiben aber nicht nötigt!
http://www.loxone.com/dede/software/webinterface.html


----------



## Blockmove (30 Dezember 2013)

taucherd schrieb:


> ich würd dir Loxone raten.



Und wie verbindet der TE seine 433MHz-Funkmodule mit loxone?
Gibt es jetzt da eine Lösung von loxone?

Gruß
Dieter


----------

